# Banana Fritters with Vanilla Mint Ice cream and strawberries



## marcmanaois (Aug 6, 2009)

I tasted this Banana Fritters with Vanilla Mint Ice Cream and Strawberries in LA. It was so good. Made of banana plantain wrapped in egg roll wrappers, fried with brown sugar and topped with the ice cream and strawberry slices.


----------



## shalinee (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds so good. Do the fritters look brown as they were fried with brown sugar?


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 6, 2009)

shalinee said:


> That sounds so good. Do the fritters look brown as they were fried with brown sugar?


 
Yup, they turn brown, I think they wrap the banana with brown sugar so it will not burn easily.


----------



## shalinee (Aug 6, 2009)

Great. One of these day's I'll try because I love to make banana desserts. Any other easy desserts recipes or ideas?


----------

